# pigs not growing



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

We have 2 feeder pigs and have always raised them through the summer and butchered in the fall/winter. We never have really had any problems until this year with them gaining weight or growing. We feed them corn and a local bakery started giving us their stale donuts this year. Now since giving them donuts they don't want to eat the corn and are not growing like they usually do. We have tried pouring molasses on it and they still don't seem to be interested in it. We have cut back on giving the donuts but now they act as if they are starving and still don't eat the corn. What should we do?!?!


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are feeding only corn and donuts the pigs are not receiving enough protein to support growth. They need a protein source for muscle growth.

Jim


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

the last couple years we fed only corn and apples and they grew fine


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like you finally found a couple of pigs whose modern franken-genetics aren't strong enough to overcome a junk diet. 

Pigs aren't stupid animals. If they think a more palatable feed will be soon delivered they will leave that which they do not prefer and wait. Usually if they have to wait long enough they will give it up and eat what's available when they get truly hungry. 

With that in mind, is it possible you've got a bad batch of corn? Corn is generally a rather tasty treat for hogs in and of itself so them turning up their noses at it isn't common. 

All this said, why are you feeding such a horrendous diet to begin with? The whole point of home grown meat is a superior end obtained my a superior means. If you're gong to raise junk anyway you may as well just go to the big box store and stock up on clearance pork chops once or twice a year.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

olivehill said:


> Looks like you finally found a couple of pigs whose modern franken-genetics aren't strong enough to overcome a junk diet.
> 
> All this said, why are you feeding such a horrendous diet to begin with? The whole point of home grown meat is a superior end obtained my a superior means. If you're gong to raise junk anyway you may as well just go to the big box store and stock up on clearance pork chops once or twice a year.


Once, early on, we were raising one hog and got a deal on two pickup loads of day old bread and donuts and snack cakes. That little brown hog ate the whole lot and we ended up with store-bought tasting pork. Never again.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

That is a protein limited diet and likely the problem. You may also want to check for worms.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

The pig people that raise pigs/hogs on here, are very wise.

Corn is great, but Personally....I would also add Alfalfa hay to the diet. :1pig: 
It gives the precise amount of protein a pig needs in its diet, and with mine, even though I sneak them treats now and then, they still eat all their hay and their grain by end of the day. 

I feed my two large hogs -Alfalfa hay and a grain mixture of corn oats and barley with a good amount of molasses mixed in it. They have never been sick, never had a shot or medication of any kind, and only treats have been brown sugar cubes or milk or veggies or fruit scraps or plain bread that we have leftover - maybe a slice or two a couple times a month...nothing major.
I've had them from 1 and 2 months old. they are now HUGE at 10 and 11 months old, and very healthy, good natured, the 11 month old Boar is a Gloucestershire Spot pig and he is getting butchered and sent to the meat locker on early Saturday morning. I am looking forward to the many delicious versions of pork! :bouncy:


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

Pigs can't digest the calories in corn without some lysine. I agree that protein might be a problem; you can fix that by feeding some soybean meal, fish meal or other higher protein food. for trace minerals you can get packaged minerals from your local feed mill. You sprinkle a bit on their feed and it helps them utilize all of the value of the food. 

If you're interested in reading about what I'm talking about, you can see the university of missouris study on this (which tells you how to read the ingredients and evaluate them, too) here. 

Corn is sugar, doughnuts are sugar and fat. Protein, minerals and vitamins are what's lacking. 

You can get some of that by offering hay. good alfalfa, as suggested by MissyMoo, is a good source, but despite many claims to the contrary, you'll need more than just hay to raise a pig. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks everyone for the info...I will never again feed them donuts. We just thought it was ok and free food but I don't want "store bought" tasting meat, so that said, NO more donuts for piggies. I will be buying some food with protein next time!!


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with Bruceki, you need more than just hay. Pigs arent herbivore horses. Omnivores like us, need special foods if we arent gonna be eating meat with our veggies and fruits and grain products. There is no way that we people (also omnivores) could live on just the nutrients in hay, and plus I want some fat on my pigs, so I feed alot of grain as well. I want moisture, tenderness, and fat in my meats. 

Janeren, its not gonna hurt them to have a donut once in awhile. in fact, I toss mine a piece or two of my homemade zucchini bread or similar, once in while, or a granola bar, or even just let the two of them share a peanut butter sandwich - once in awhile (not everyday). Since they are omnivores like us, I think of them as people in a small way, as in I feel they need a treat once in awhile just like we do. plus it soothes my conscience when it comes time to slaughter my pets....yes, I also make them my pets, cause it makes me feel good that they lived such a full happy life prior to dying :sob: HAHA. 
I LOVE feeding my pigs. I love to watch them eat. its unbelievable how much they enjoy eating. (of course they eat all their grain mixture first (and any veggie and fruits scraps I may have put in there leftover from my own personal use in the kitchen) then they eat the Alfalfa hay last, HAHAHA but they always eat it.

good luck with your piggies  You'll do well :goodjob:


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

I feed my pigs our scraps from the kitchen and bread that i get from a bakery outlet(350+/- loaves for $15). I would say 85% of the bread is 100%whole wheat and each piece has 4 or more grams of protein and i'd say 50% of the bread is organic. I feed a 1lb of bread is a pound of grain. My first hog i raised to butcher was wonderful, the butcher that i used said if he was to have someone raise his hog it would be me(still makes me smile). I do know that donuts are awful! They are nothing but fat with no nutrient value. There are lots of ways to get around feeding grain, and if you raise your hog at home it will NOT taste or even have the same texture as the crap in the store, unless you confinement raise and they get no sun, fresh air and cannot hardly even move.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Our pig gets goat milk, free choice local milled pig feed, and a bucket of bakery product each day. While said bakery stuff includes lots of donuts, she also has access to a pasture to graze in, and leftover alfalfa from the wasteful goats. She is growing well.


----------

